# Turn of the Screw??



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I've never been to an opera, but I do enjoy listening to them on occasion. I will be going to see Turn of the Screw by Britten in a couple of days and I wondered if any of you opera people had anything to say about it? The conservatory I'm auditioning at has a performance that night so I got a complimentary ticket for auditioning.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

It's a very dark opera, in terms of plot and music. The orchestra is actually a small chamber ensemble of 12 players, but many of them double on several instruments, so there's a good deal of variety in timbre. Britten sets the English language very well and convincingly. The style is post-Romantic/conservative Modernism ala Shostakovich, in case you haven't heard any of Britten's operatic work before. There's a haunting theme using all of the notes of the chromatic scale that plays an important role, but it's not used serially, and the writing is lyrical.

Hope you enjoy the performance!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Ooh I love Britten operas! Have fun!


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ooh I love Britten operas! Have fun!


Thanks! I'm sure I will. And that sounds awesome Mahlerian. I look forward to it


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Of the ones I've heard, my favourite Britten opera along with Death in Venice. I really hope you like it. Please report back - I'll be especially interested as to whether the stage set managed to evoke the feelings of creepiness and isolation, particularly in the scenes by the lake and in the school room.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I loved it! Extremely creepy, which is something I enjoy lol. The actors who played Quint and Jessel were excellent. They really sent a shiver down my spine haha. Captivating acting and singing by everyone.

I really enjoyed the pit performance too. The orchestra was off to the left of the building, which was a bit strange, but it worked. 

Very glad I went!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I liked the dramatization so I checked out the opera - I must say, good job, Britten! some really interesting melodic stuff, especially in the ghostly vocals. As a result I'm going to see Gloriana in June


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

OboeKnight said:


> Turn of the Screw by Britten


seen it on youtube, nothing special, a mediocre opera.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

OboeKnight said:


> I loved it! Extremely creepy, which is something I enjoy lol. The actors who played Quint and Jessel were excellent. They really sent a shiver down my spine haha. Captivating acting and singing by everyone.
> 
> I really enjoyed the pit performance too. The orchestra was off to the left of the building, which was a bit strange, but it worked.
> 
> Very glad I went!


Very glad you enjoyed it. Hope it whets your appetite for more.


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

_Zombie'ing an old post instead of creating a new one on the same topic. _

I have tried to listen to this one, as I love the novella and THE INNOCENTS film. But I struggled with it because. . .and I can't believe I am saying this, but. . ._its being in English was too weird for me._

Please don't tell anyone. 

I am going to try it some more. Any recommended recordings?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Scopitone said:


> _Zombie'ing an old post instead of creating a new one on the same topic. _
> 
> I have tried to listen to this one, as I love the novella and THE INNOCENTS film. But I struggled with it because. . .and I can't believe I am saying this, but. . ._its being in English was too weird for me._
> 
> ...


The old recording with Peter Pears is particularly scary, because Pears is scary. Just thinking of the moment when he sings "self deceiver" makes me shudder a bit. And it's really disorienting, you don't know who's real and who's a ghost. The children are innocent sounding, Miles capturing a prepubescent / adolescent naivety. And that adds to the horror of it of course.


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> The old recording with Peter Pears is particularly scary, because Pears is scary. Just thinking of the moment when he sings "self deceiver" makes me shudder a bit. And it's really disorienting, you don't know who's real and who's a ghost. The children are innocent sounding, Miles capturing a prepubescent / adolescent naivety. And that adds to the horror of it of course.


Nice! I think I found that one on Spotify - it's dated as 1955, with the "English Opera Group".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Scopitone said:


> _Zombie'ing an old post instead of creating a new one on the same topic. _
> 
> I have tried to listen to this one, as I love the novella and THE INNOCENTS film. But I struggled with it because. . .and I can't believe I am saying this, but. . ._its being in English was too weird for me._
> 
> ...


If you don't like it, so be it, it's your live.


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

Pugg said:


> If you don't like it, so be it, it's your live.


That's true.

But I find with opera especially that it helps to give something a fair chance before dismissing it. And even then, it's a good idea to come back later -- because you never know how your tastes can shift.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Scopitone said:


> That's true.
> 
> But I find with opera especially that it helps to give something a fair chance before dismissing it. And even then, it's a good idea to come back later -- because you never know how your tastes can shift.


Been there, done that


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I love this one. The music is brilliant! I have two recordings, but I usually listen to Steuart Bedford's version on Naxos.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Scopitone said:


> Nice! I think I found that one on Spotify - it's dated as 1955, with the "English Opera Group".


I think this is the version with David Hemmings as Miles who went on to be a rather celebrated film star.


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> I think this is the version with David Hemmings as Miles who went on to be a rather celebrated film star.


Oh yeah? Nice!

Barbarella, Blow Up, and Deep Red FTW


----------

